# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Новый этап фестиваля интеллектуальных видов спорта «Интеллиада» при поддержке ТМ SVEN

## Labs

В Москве 17 ноября в Паралимпийском комитете прошли очередные Инклюзивные интеллектуальные игры. Это был настоящий праздник интеллектуальных игр с обучающими мастер-классами от представителей 10 различных федераций, возможностью попробовать себя в киберспорте, а также сеансом одновременной игры с единственным чемпион мира в 3-х видах шашек Александром Шварцманом. Компания SVEN снова приняла участие в этом мероприятии и предоставила призы победителям.

Представители различных федераций также провели семинар, где рассказали о важности интеллектуальных игр в развитии детей. Представитель Федерации шахмат, заведующий лабораторией психолого-педагогических проблем непрерывного образования детей и молодежи с особенностями развития и инвалидностью Института проблем интегрированного (инклюзивного) образования Зарецкий Виктор Кириллович рассказал о работе с детьми-инвалидами:

- Если вы обратили внимание, в зале присутствует организованная дружная группа детей из реабилитационного детского центра «В гостях у Незнайки» - это дети, которые проходят серьезное лечение в Российской детской клинической больнице годами — и это, к сожалению, их главное дело в жизни. Но мы пришли к выводу, что дети растут, лечатся и когда-нибудь им будет нужно думать о своем будущем и профессиональном развитии. И вот в феврале этого года я начал с ними играть в шахматы, используя книги и материалы Игоря Георгиевича Сухина. Сейчас вся эта команда, которая сегодня приехала, играет в шахматы. А один юноша из этой команды научился за это время играть настолько хорошо, что пришел в школу с шахматной доской подмышкой и обыграл всю школу. Пока он еще никому не проиграл.

Наш проект назывался «Шахматы для общего развития». И мы почувствовали этот эффект, причем не только для развития способностей, но даже для физического развития. Ведь у многих детей очень сложные физические заболевания. Но они стали искать способы преодолеть болезнь. Ведь есть заболевания, от которых нельзя излечиться, но преодолеть болезнь и ограничения, которые она накладывает можно. Шахматы — это удивительный вид спорта, потому что единственное, что нужно, чтобы играть в шахматы — это работать головой. А работа головой развивает все остальное, если правильно организовать занятия.

Заслуженный мастер спорта, чемпионка Европы по Го Наталья Ковалева рассказала об этой древней игре, которая пока еще больше популярна на Востоке, но уверенными темпами завоевывает Европу:

- Го пока не очень хорошо знают в России. Эта игра возникла около 4 тыс. лет назад в Древнем Китае. Это, возможно, самая древняя игра на планете, которая существует до сих пор. Есть много легенд о том, как возникла эта игра. Одна из самых популярных говорит, что изначально это было гадание. Вполне вероятно, что так оно и есть. В эту игру компьютер пока не может обыграть человека, я не думаю, что когда-нибудь это произойдет. Древние китайцы говорили, что ход — это поступок. Поступок невозможно изменить, его можно попытаться исправить следующими поступками. Так и в го: если вы один раз поставили камень на доску, его больше нельзя передвигать. Все правила в го очень логичны. Любой ребенок после пятиминутного объяснения начинает играть в эту игру.

С 2008 года проходят Всемирные интеллектуальные игры, наподобие Олимпийских игр. Началось это в Пекине. Они проходят по окончании Олимпиады и Паралимпиады. В их программу входят шашки, шахматы, го и бридж. Это официально признанные виды спорта по всему миру. Го, в частности, по разным оценкам, является самой популярной игрой. Даже популярнее шахмат. В России в это трудно поверить, но если учитывать количество людей, играющих в Азии, и один Китай, в котором проживает больше миллиарда человек, где практически каждый умеет играть в го, то популярность этой игры не ставится под сомнение.

Главный судья Федерации компьютерного спорта, вице-чемпион по StarCraft Дмитрий Dilvish Смитт рассказал о проблемах киберспорта и предвзятом к нему отношении многих родителей:

- Компьютерный спорт — это не игра человека с компьютером. Это игра человека с человеком или команды с командой. Это борьба интеллектов. А компьютер играет роль всего лишь инструмента, как шахматная доска или футбольное поле, не более того. Далеко не все компьютерные игры входят в понятие «компьютерный спорт». В него входит лишь порядка 20 компьютерных игр. Все остальные никакого отношения к компьютерному спорту не имеют. В первую очередь это касается браузерных игр, наша федерация категорически возражает против их распространения, потому что они наносят вред не только детям, но и взрослым и вообще мировой экономике.

Очень часто считается, что компьютерный спорт вреден. И в первую очередь тем, что затягивает людей, они уходят туда с головой и теряют связь с реальностью. На это я хочу возразить, что, во-первых, все хорошее людей затягивает - книги тоже можно читать запоем. Во-вторых, если человек уходит из нашей реальности в реальность виртуальную, это происходит от того, что его что-то в нашей реальности не устраивает. Мы предлагаем родителям изучать интересы своих детей, чтобы понимать, почему ребенок играет в ту или иную игру. И постараться понять, что там есть такого, чего нет в нашей реальности. Мы настоятельно не рекомендуем просто запрещать детям играть в компьютерные игры или сильно ограничивать по времени.

StarCraft II очень популярная в мире игра, используется во всех международных соревнованиях. Игрок сам выбирает, какую составляющую он будет развивать: экономическую, научную или военную. Эта игра, наверное, больше всего похожа на шахматы-блиц, потому что все происходит в реальном времени, оба игрока действуют одновременно, возможность взять паузу и подумать здесь не предусмотрена. Ключевыми элементами здесь являются домашние заготовки и стратегия, то есть все профессиональные игроки изучают стиль своих оппонентов.

Еще одна популярная игра, которая является частью компьютерного спорта — это World of Tanks. Игра является военно-патриотической, создана нашими коллегами из Беларуси. Здесь играют командами 7 на 7 человек, они управляют танками и артиллерией. Задача: уничтожить команду соперника либо захватить базу врага. Очень похоже на правила игры «Зарница». Так как это командная игра, то все игроки во время соревнований общаются между собой при помощи гарнитур. Часто команды бывают интернациональные, поэтому общение происходит на английском языке. Знание техники также дает игрокам большое преимущество. Нужно уметь правильно подбирать боевую технику: в команде должны быть легкие танки, которые увидят соперника раньше и постараются обнаружить вражескую артиллерию, чтобы понять, откуда ведется огонь. Здесь должны быть тяжелые штурмовые танки, которые смогут провести захват базы. Здесь также должна быть артиллерия, которая, находясь в невидимости для соперника, по наводке легких танков сможет вести огонь. Игра построена таким образом, что она заставляет ребят изучать технические характеристики танков, а также стимулирует изучение военной истории.

Руководитель товарного направления «Компьютерные аксессуары» компании SVEN Василий Ясенев также уверен, что компьютерной грамотности нужно обучать с детства:

- Компания SVEN поддерживает развитие компьютерного спорта и интеллектуальных игр, особенно, когда речь заходит о детях. В этом году мы неоднократно принимали участие в Интеллиаде, где победители получали призы и подарки от торговой марки SVEN. В нашей компании считают, что грамотных компьютерных пользователей нужно воспитывать с самого юного возраста, поэтому мы выпускаем продукцию, которой удобно пользоваться как взрослым, так и детям.

----------

